# Life FertilityCare?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I am being treated by Life FertilityCare, and wondered if there was anyone else on the board who is? 

Rather excitingly, I am also going to be training as a practitioner for them in a couple of months time.  Praise God, I might even get the chance to help some couples on here!


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

I am under Lifefertilitycare in Liverpool but I am rather discouraged at the moment.  I'm on clomid and it's not made a jot of difference to my progesterone levels. 

I'm intrigued that you are being trained as a practitioner for them....if you successfully have a baby, you will have to help couples who may not have your luck and resent your success.  Alternatively, if you are not successful, how will you handle watching couples have the luck you did not? 

Surely you will have to resolve all of your own psychological issues around fertility before helping others?

I ask, because my years of infertility and miscarriages and current depression brought on by useless clomid have made me rather bitter, and I am far from resolving my own issues.... but I would be genuinely interested in your reply.

Malteeza


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Malteeza!

I was on Clomid for a couple of months with them too (was on it 9 months with NHS!) but it didn't really help me: I was already ovulating and my progesterone levels were only just under what they liked to see. It did improve them a bit but destroyed my cervical fluid! I then moved onto HCG injections (not suitable for everyone, I am unexplained infertility so they were okay for me), and those got me pregnant 3 times in 3 attempts.  However, I couldn't hold onto any of the babies so we are currently taking a break and going through recurrent miscarriage testing.

Your question is a good one, and not something I had really thought about, so I really appreciate you asking!  I already run my own website for Catholics struggling to conceive, because I've found that helping people based on my own sad experiences really helps me.  Of course I'm jealous when people I have helped get pregnant, but then there's always loads of pregnant people around me in real life.  And if it did work for me...I know it might upset some clients, but hopefully it would also give them hope that the programme can work.

I really do believe that it's all down to God, and that's quite liberating really, handing over the control to Him. If I'm not pregnant by the end of the year, we will be applying to adopt.  Yes, I will be very sad if that happens, but by turning the negative into a positive by helping others, I think this will help the healing.

So sorry to hear about your depression.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Please feel free to message me if you want.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for writing such lovely replies.  I don't deserve the kindness you have shown me.  I wrote my original post in anger and wanted to hit out at someone, anyone.  

SyeblueSarah - I am so sorry to hear of the journey you have been on.  My heart breaks for you -to get pregnant 3 times but only to miscarry must have been truly awful.  I hope your recurrent miscarriage testing is useful for you.  I've done all that and nothing was found as a reason for my miscarriages, but hopefully you will find an answer. 

Have you heard of a Dr Quenby at Liverpool Womens' hospital?  She is/was doing a trial on natural killer cells in the womb - could be worth a follow up in conjunction with the usual tests.  When I went there, she took an endometrial biopsy and also did a scan to check the bloodflow to the uterus - just some extra information you may want to gather for yourself.  I wish you lots of luck in your quest for a baby.

Feehilyfan - thanks for the support - I can't stand this stupid useless drug.  So sorry to hear you too have had a bad time on it. I browse the clomid boards now and again for a bit of moral support.  I think the thing I hate most about the stupid drug is that it raises your hopes but wastes your time.  I know some people are successful on it, but I don't think I'll be one of those.  I wish you lots of luck on your journey, and believe me, I wish you and everyone on this board did not have to tread this path.

Malteeza


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Malteeza..no need to be sorry.  This infertility business can do all kinds of things to our emotions, I know!

I've not heard of that doctor, so thank you.  I'm not based in Liverpool (I live in Halifax) but it's something I may well look into.

Have you asked Dr Carus about alternatives to Clomid? I'll keep my fingers crossed that things ease for you soon.

So sorry about your miscarriages.  It's not easy I know.


----------

